# Happy "Canadian" Thanksgiving



## HOBOcs

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian members and friends!!

















4 Ways Canadian Thanksgiving Differs From American Thanksgiving


Canadian Thanksgiving and American Thanksgiving may look similar at first glance, but there are a a few things that set these two fall festivities apart. Here's a list of the 4 biggest differences between Canadian and American Thanksgiving!




www.almanac.com


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Thanksgiving Jim, knuck and Karen (and others)!


----------



## 2twenty2

🇨🇦 Happy Thanks Giving HOBOcs




Gr3iz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Jim, *knuck* and Karen (and others)!


Thanks Mark


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Mark. It's a day just like any other.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry to hear that ...


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## ekim68

You don't have a Thanksgiving Dinner?


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> You don't have a Thanksgiving Dinner?


Nope.


----------



## Tildy

HOBOcs said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian members and friends!!
> View attachment 300792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ways Canadian Thanksgiving Differs From American Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> Canadian Thanksgiving and American Thanksgiving may look similar at first glance, but there are a a few things that set these two fall festivities apart. Here's a list of the 4 biggest differences between Canadian and American Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.almanac.com


*Belated Thank You*

here is our version of our Thanksgiving

quote

"Thanksgiving or Thanksgiving Day, is an annual Canadian holiday and harvest festival, held on the second Monday in October, which celebrates the harvest and other blessings of the past year."

American
"The holiday feast dates back to *November 1621*, when the newly arrived Pilgrims and the Wampanoag Indians gathered at Plymouth for an autumn harvest celebration, an event regarded as America's “first Thanksgiving.”

Many of the trappings of Canadian Thanksgiving are similar to those of its U.S. counterpart, but the Canadian tradition belongs to the 16th century, more than four decades before the historic 1621 gathering in Plymouth, Massachusetts that set American Thanksgiving into motion "

YUM


----------

